# A few strange things post surgery (8 months)



## Bluebird (Mar 21, 2014)

I had half of my thyroid removed in July of last year due to a non-malignant mass that was growing on & around my thyroid.

The surgery was a breeze, I could have gone back to work the very same day, that's how easy it was (well, if not for recovering from anesthesia!). Literally no pain, it was like it never happened, my only evidence was the scar.

However, I have noticed over time that my throat seems a little more constricted....I can't quite yell like I used to! For example, sporting events, not that I'm going around yelling at people!  

I get hoarse when I do try to yell or talk loudly. I also notice this weird clicking noise sometimes when I'm lying down. I can feel something constricting or moving in my throat area. And then I feel like I have to clear my throat a lot more than I used to.

After surgery, the dr. said he was glad to see there were no voice issues (huh? I didn't even know that would be a concern).

So I'm not sure if these things are just part of the deal or if they'll go away. I sure hope it doesn't get worse. Does this sound normal?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I am replying in the hopes that someone here who has had surgery (I have not) can advise you properly. This way your post will bump up.

Hugs,


----------



## RobinT (Apr 7, 2014)

I have the same issues! I get hoarse after about 20 mins of talking & I CONSTANTLY clear my throat! My surgeon thinks he probably barely nicked my vocal cord. At first I was irritated but after thinking about it...hey I am just happy to be alive My surgery went great also!!!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I am 3 years post-surgery, and I have lingering voice issues. You should have this looked into further, perhaps with a speech pathologist who can give you some exercises that may improve things.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Same here, I have bouts of hoarseness and cannot yell. Still, life is so much better than before.


----------

